# Clutch Problems



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a 2009 Can Am Outlander 800 and it will not move at all I thought it was the belt then I changed the belt and still nothing can someone help me


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I would start by pulling the clutches off and making sure there clean and nothing looks out of place.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pull the belt box cover off, fire it up rev the motor some in neutral:

- If the belt doesn't shift up the primary/down the secondary then likely the primary needs serviced, meaning taken apart & cleaned/lubed.

- If it does, then you need to pay close attention to the secondary shaft to ensure it is moving in correspondence to the clutch. If it doesn't then you may have a broken helix, I believe the '08s were still the 2-piece design helix and they occassionally break. 

- If the clutch is moving and the shaft is moving with it, then you likely have a trans problem.


----------

